# Phragmipedium besseae



## Djthomp28 (Dec 3, 2020)

In 2017, I bought a flask of besseae (Virginia Anne II AM/AOS x Cow Hollow II FCC/AOS) Willowbrook... not sure if they are still active

This is the first seedling to bloom. Another one spiked earlier this year but the bud blasted. Three more are in spike now.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 3, 2020)

That is a keeper! Well done,
David


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice one. What are you using for mix?


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2020)

Smashing color! Very well done.


----------



## musa (Dec 4, 2020)

Wonderful!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks all! I am thrilled with this one and can't wait to watch it mature.



tomkalina said:


> Nice one. What are you using for mix?


It is in seedling bark (70%), perlite and charcoal (25%) with some oyster shells (5%?) I don't measure but this is about right. All of my phrag seedlings are growing in saucers of water.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 4, 2020)

Beauty!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2020)

Yay besseae!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 4, 2020)

That's a feast for the eyes.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 15, 2020)

Another one opened today!


----------



## kitfox (Dec 15, 2020)

That is so nice! A seedling? Really? Sometimes patience is rewarded...in this case, lightning struck at least twice!

Which day do you think was more exciting, the one when a non-indigenous person saw besseae the first time, or kovachii? Me thinks besseae...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Which day do you think was more exciting, the one when a non-indigenous person saw besseae the first time, or kovachii? Me thinks besseae...



Because kovachii looks like an iris?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2020)

Yay besseae. Nice color, nice petals. Thanks for sharing. I think besseae was a more interesting discovery because it changed the opinion of what Phrags could look like.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 16, 2020)

Great parentage producing very nice progeny. Goes to show how important parents are when you buy flasks!


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 19, 2020)

Vibrant red!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 20, 2020)

Very nice...good job!


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

Exquisite blooms...well done!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 21, 2020)

The third one is finally open. Two more to go but they may take a while.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 21, 2020)

I love the variety among the siblings! All beautiful and different. Which one has the greatest petal span?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 22, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Which one has the greatest petal span?



Conveniently they are sized in the order they bloomed and by height. The tallest one bloomed first and has the largest leaf span.


----------



## Brev (Dec 22, 2020)

Mine has bloomed recently. Maybe my place is a bit too warm for it to develop a deeper color, the blooms look more orange. It is currently in its 4th and probably the last bloom on the spike.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 22, 2020)

That's a really nice one. It looks round and full.


----------



## Brev (Dec 22, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> That's a really nice one. It looks round and full.


It was said to be an Orchid Zone select, I am not sure if it makes a difference


----------

